# 42330



## rich203 (Aug 28, 2013)

Please help- I have a report for 42330. My question is can this code be used for both rt and lt side with multiple stones or do I need to code this twice with -59 or RT and LT? 
Thank you


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 28, 2013)

This procedure is intraoral, which means performed within the mouth. The physician performs surgical removal of a calculus (stone/concretion) from a salivary duct/gland. The calculus is approached through an incision within the mouth, and a portion of surrounding tissue may also be removed if the size of the stone is large. The wound is then closed over a drain. This is a simple procedure.

150% payment adjustment for bilateral procedures does not apply. If procedure is reported with modifier -50 or with modifiers RT and LT, base the payment for the two sides on the lower of: (a) the total actual charge for both sides or (b) 100% of the fee schedule amount for a single code. 

by the way you should check out AAPC Coder. its free until Dec 31st  that us where this information came from


----------



## rich203 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for this information. Yes, I will check out AAPC coder! Thanks again and have a great day !


----------

